# Hunt Turkeys in the Evening??



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

I have helped kill some turkeys over the years, but most of those were killed in the AM between 9-10am. We killed one in the eve by spot and stalk. I have a 12 year old with a Central Region tag and it is hard to make it out in the mornings. 

Anyone have tips on how to kill turkeys in the evenings?


----------



## Stickbow (Aug 27, 2010)

Just from what I have heard If you can locate the roost you can pretty much ambush them as they come back for the night


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

Yeah, but that screws up the roost tree/site! Sometimes for several days or more. No sense in ruining it for the next guy...especially if the next guy might be you!

One way is to hunt them just like you'd do in the morning. Get a gobble...set up. Or setup in a known "Strutting" area and wait. And as the old timers would say "don't move an ounce!"

I've done the roost-tree thing and always felt bad when I did (it usually didn't work.) I have however set up "near" the roost (within .25-.5 mile in thick cover terrain) with success. They'll gobble a fair bit before coming to roost...but the last several hunrderd yards they shut right up. Covert, sneaky little buggers.

Good luck getting your son a bird.

That, or smoke 'em from your wheeler at 20 MPH. Depending on who you ask thats standared practice


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

InvaderZim said:


> That, or smoke 'em from your wheeler at 20 MPH. Depending on who you ask thats standared practice


that method has proved to be fairly productive for me and some of my crew... with a little luck, you can fill multiple tags in one go!


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Thanks for the replies. I get the same strange feeling about hunting too close to the roost tree. We won't be doing that. We have glassed 400+ yards from roost areas and tried to get ahead of them-- which is kind of tough with 2 guys trying to do so quietly. 

It just doesn't seem they can be called (by me anyway) well in the evenings. Does anyone have success calling them in the evenings? Purrs, yelps, cuts?


----------



## one hunting fool (Sep 17, 2007)

You can not call them away from their way to the roost. You have to get to an ambush area and set up. Its all just a matter of luck then.


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

shaun larsen said:


> InvaderZim said:
> 
> 
> > That, or smoke 'em from your wheeler at 20 MPH. Depending on who you ask thats standared practice
> ...


Hell, with them 3 and a halfs you shoot, you can wipe out half the flock and just tag the good ones!


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

InvaderZim said:


> shaun larsen said:
> 
> 
> > InvaderZim said:
> ...


thats the idea!


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

> Does anyone have success calling them in the evenings? Purrs, yelps, cuts?


I've only turkey hunted for a few years now so take this for what it is worth. Some of my best turkey hunting experiences so far have come right before dark. In fact, I called a Tom in at dusk on the last night of the hunt two years ago. I was purring softly in some very thick cover. The Tom never called back. He just came on a dead run right to me. 
Three years ago I caught a glimpse of a bird from afar. I had Tom just firing back at me like crazy all the way until dark. He sounded like he wanted me bad. I tried everything. We went back and forth and back and forth. Tom never came in. Then he shut up at dark. I never found that bird.


----------

